# How do you know?



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

True signs of how you know if your rats trust you? Love you? and how yoy know whether they know you're part of their family.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

The easiest signs to notice are they groom or lick you and if they grind there teeth and brux(bug there eyes out). There are other signs but they are the easiest to notice.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

If they come to you when you let them free range, and you didn't even call them. That's how I knew with my most independent boy. He'll climb up my giant bed to come just cuddle for a few seconds before running off. They just want to be around you. They might follow you around, lick you, groom you,


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

see my first rat Flash, he doesn't groom me or anything. he will jump on my lap or my shoulder but then run off again. whereas my other one will launch onto my shoulder if they've had a disagreement, he will rum all over me, licking me. He is a proper mommas boy but Flash doesn't serm go care much.


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

Good question! Sometimes I worry that they just tolerate me.... Would be lovely to know they are all 'yay it's mum... She's awesome!' Lol xP.s I find it hard to know if they're bruxing or chattering....


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Toblerina said:


> Good question! Sometimes I worry that they just tolerate me.... Would be lovely to know they are all 'yay it's mum... She's awesome!' Lol xP.s I find it hard to know if they're bruxing or chattering....


haha! same here. and yeah I have no idea what it sounds like. I think it sounds like teeth grinding, both mine do that but I don't think it means they're happy with me lmao!! and they know if I come into the room because you hear "bang" and they've jumped onto the top tier lol...


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

It's sounds like they're really fond of you. Flash probably just has a different personality.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope so.. I think he has because during free range he would rather be on his own like and I try to play with him but he puts his teeth round my finger but doesn't bite and then licks straight after it I thought it was a warning to say he doesn't like it so I don't now. He's never been aggressive towards anyone. he just likes his own space. but he loves to jump on my arm and takes treats from me.


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

I think the nibbling you and licking you is grooming.... Rat version of kissing!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Every rat is different. Iris' sign of love? Letting me fawn over her and groom her. That's no return on my end but I know what she means. 

Sometimes the hyper rats will use me as a playground or as a means of entertainment. They're not ready to groom or be groomed so that's it. They'll also greet me at cage doors. 

Realize how scary humans must be to rats and realize what being furniture or food-dispenser means. We may not be high in their pack, but we are in it. We are family. We aren't at all suspected to kill them or hurt them. That's trust. 

It can be as grand as bruxing and boggling, or being held, or as small as pausing a moment on your lap for a groom. If your rats didn't like you or trust you, we'd be on a different topic entirely as the behavior is concerning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's worth adding where your rats come from can have an affect on it. If they didn't learn what's good loving human behavior and you got them at two, they're not going to miraculously start. If they were from a breeder whose doe loved her and the mom was always affectionate to the owner the kits could learn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

so from what I've said they both love me? even flash? I got them from a pet store, they were cleaned alot but not bothered with much. I let them walk all over me literally lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, it does sound like he loves you. As ratmom to eight hyper rats, I can tell you that it is hard to read the posts of all the adoring rats and have yours only stop in a moment for a treat or something. But, it's who are rats are! They've too much to do, too much to see, too much independence and energy to slow down for grooming just yet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

My other one loves a scratch and loves to groom you but then flash as I say is more independent and rather play alone lol but will stop for a treat and lets you stroke and scratch him while he's eating. and will also lets you know when he wants to go back in the cage because if your standing by the cage he will jump on you haha


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

When you got them, they weren't social right? Could you imagine them doing that way back then? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

na, they've completely changed. I mean when I got flash he was really jumpy and he still can be so I think it could just be him, they're out every day so he is completely loved and bothered with. might take him a lot more time yet


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

When I let my three rats out for free range, Ivory and Penelope will come up to me and play on me or around me. I crawl around with them and Ivory usually follows me and gives me kisses. Belle is extremely shy but she still gives me kisses and comes when called. Just earlier I sat in the tub with her for an hour, towards the end of the hour she started to fall asleep in my hands and began to Brux. I got overjoyed because I knew it was Bruxing with the grinding noise and her eyes boggling. I've had mine for almost two months. c: They're all really friendly and super sweet.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had mine 4 months and one is still so nervous. it makes me so frustrated& upset cos I honestly dont think he likes me at all :-(


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey, I've raised my girls from birth in my home with daily handling and some of them still are jumpy and nervous. They love me, but their personalities are so high strung and they're from fairly feral feeder lines. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel so emotional.. I just think he hates me :-(. and aw I'd love to have been able raise them from birth. I think im reading too much into it tbh.. just tell me if I am lol


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You are. I've dealt with fearful and hateful rats, you don't walk out "wondering" how they felt. 


Think about it this way. You're mom. What independent young teen wanting to rebel cuddles his mom, kisses her bye, hugs goodnight? I know plenty of teens who don't mind and will do it for mom, but so many more who won't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I know. I just have no idea what to do. whether to carry on trying with him or just realise its who he is and let him come round.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My rats all have different personalities as well. There is Nugget who is a people rat. At free range he is all over me, wont leave me alone. I let them free range while cleaning their cage and cant hardly clean it b/c he is constantly on me. My boy Chrome likes to climg to my leg and scurry up to my shoulder when he wants attention but he likes to do his own thing mostly. Then there is Dash, he will climb all over me but is skittish when I pet him and hates to be held. He trusts me and I know he lives me in his own way, but him being affectionate is climbing on me with occasional grooms. It's just his personality. He isnt as lovey as Nugget and thats okay with me. Its who he is. I have had them since they were 4/5 weeks old and are now 5 months old. My boy Sid is still terrified(2 months old) and is very shy. My boy Cotton(2months old) is more outgoing and curious but still scared and I have had thwm since they were 3/4 weeks old but I can see them being scared of me as they have been sick since I got them and have been having to medicate them since I got them. Just thought I would share my rats personalities with you. They each show love in their own way


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

I've never gotten a brux or a boggle but Pocky has been licking and grooming my lately and letting me snuggle her up and kiss her head, which is what I am taking as love! X3 She will grab my hand with both front paws and lick all up and down it! XD 
Mochi's a lot more reserved but signs of love and trust from her are her taking treats from me and coming to me when she's free ranging and doesn't have to be near me but wants to be!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

aw love the sound of lovey rats is amazing. aha! my Jack is obsessed with me haha. but then flash doesn't really care. so do I leave him to live his own life and wait til hes a little older cos that's when they're normally lovey hahaha!


----------

